# Crank operated Gatling slingshot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, here is a sneak preview to one of my coolest projects ever.

An eight shot slingshot crossbow that fires its shots in less than a second, ideally!

You preload the eight bands, then you turn the crank, which turns the "barrel drum". The topmost pouch and ball hits the post, which pushes ball + pouch upwards and the shot falls. You keep turning and the next shot falls... next... next... next.

It is mechanically functional, but I was too exhausted to complete it today. It is really as much work as making eight slingshots! I have to make eight bandsets and and and... for today, I just put on an old Thera Tube Green bandset I had lying around. Works fine.

Should be a lot of fun shooting it. Will do so over Easter.





































PS: Sorry for the messy workshop, I already received orders from management (wife) to clean it up very soon


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes ! Another patented Joergster destructo device ! I can't wait to watch a video of mass destruction !


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

good lord, what have you done


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

That is just excellent. I foresee a really spectacular demonstration video. Perhaps even a smaller model that fits in a violin case, Chicago style.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Now thats a invention!


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks cool ..........waiting for a video..........waiting..................waiting


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, looks cool, it is like Gamekeeper's avatar


----------



## 313 (Apr 20, 2011)

Joerg, you gotta let me borrow your brain for just one day, i'll create heaps of ideas then give it back to you hehehe. Seriously i don't know when you will ever stop thinking of another idea. Your creativity amazes me. Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have completed it today, came out great. I had to do some finetuning. like reshaping the transport wheel a bit to make room for larger ammo.

Have shot 20mm steel balls (.79") with it all afternoon, the only problem is that the fun is over so soon. It is amazing to see several steel balls in the air at the same time! The weapon needs less than a second to fire all eight rounds.

Accuracy is kind of poor when you fire handheld. Like all Gatling guns, this works better from a tripod. But there is this peculiar full auto feeling!

Will do the video on the morrow.

Jörg


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

OMG


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see this montrosity in action


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Why, that's ingenious! So simple and yet it does the job.







Maybe you could make another one with stickshots so that you could have more than 8 rounds at a time. You could probably get 16 in...
Looking forward to the video, will you have it on a tripod or not, or both; it would be interesting to see the accuracy difference.
When I have the capabilities this will be but one of your creations I will build.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooo I hope there is a video coming!


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW !!! yet another monster creation. I can't wait to see the Video Jorge. Or would that be Dr. Fankenstein?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you going to do an electrically driven minigun? You could use the gears or belts from radio control cars to spin the barrels and have a second trigger to fire the rounds.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

nice invention joerg! I got serious about slingshots after watching your videos, very impressive designs.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

looks like a fun Slingshot! very good idea!
if you have tested it on the wooden board on the wall, then it is not bad!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That is the most awesome slingshot ever, well done sir


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Would love to see some slow motion footage of it. But really cool one of your best vids ever.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job Joerg !


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha! This is incredible! The mechanism is really smart


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Outstanding, just outstanding. Very well done sir!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well done Jörg! That's awesome! Have you considered using stickshots instead of two forked slingshots? Would that even work?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Stickshots may work, but then again there has to be a minimal distance between the notches for the pouches, so the crank wheel can fit in. More than eight shots require a wider barrel drum.

The next step obviously would be a reloading mechanism, which I may devise later on. But preloaded weapons are unbeatable in terms of firing rate.


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome Joerg!!!


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

! Very good, and it seems fun


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's really interesting.....I'd hate to get caught climbing through someone's window if they had time to get it all loaded and stretched!

I would love to see a destruction video sometime on this one.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

I continue to be amazed and inspired by your own designs and sometimes crazy contraptions! But what next- for some reason a cannon comes to my mind. A barel could be difficult( for you possibly not), but im thinkin canon balls. Maybe a shotput ball, make them olympians jelous- shot as fast as not imaginable with rubber ofcourse- any way love your workB-)


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The cannon will be built this summer, based on this 1:10 functional model:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qxtHtPK2MH8


Just watched this, Wow....


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Good on ya joerg- B-)


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is absolutely bl"*dy awesome. I take my hat off to you Jeorge i really do.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, so many people wanted slomos and destruction. Here they go.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Jorg.

I was hoping for a slo mo too. It appears you are the only one here with a 1200 frames per second camera so your slo mo videos are the highest resolution and enjoyable to view.

See ya in Alverton.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Why is that gardening pot so tough? Few hits to break. Is it a high quality expensive pot Joerg?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

By the way Joerg, so many innovative designs from you, was wondering what field did you graduate at degree level and what's your occupation?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

That pot was just very thick. The first hits cracked it, but it takes its time to fall apart. Remember the whole thing lasted less than a half second in real time.

I have a master degree in business administration and I am a manager in consumer electronics.

Jörg


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow... nothing quite related to carpentry and engineering or design and all these things you made/invented...
*salutes*


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Sir you are the slingshot Man, the Davinci of slingshot creation.


----------



## Horndog (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that is the most innovative and awesomely powerful thing I have ever seen.
Smooth action!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The slow-mo is priceless! All those tubes flailing around like a demented octopus.
Really amazing!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

BTW, this seems to be going viral again. Two in a row! Not bad. Someday soon they will finally give me my own show on TV.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Remember the whole thing lasted less than a half second in real time.
> 
> Jörg


Well actually, to be pedantic, it was 0.625 seconds


----------

